# Lethality of Stones



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Good day ! Just have one quick question. Well, I have a Barnett Diablo slingshot and I have only stones for ammo /: However I have still killed MANY birds ( Pigeons, Doves, Crows etc. ) Just wonderng what the benefits of ball bearing are over stones or vice - versa? Thanks in advance. 
-Josh


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

BB

smaller pouch
easy to center(with a centering hole)
flatter trajectory
could be used with magnetic pouches and ammo holders
expensive
Stones

bigger pouch
learn with experience, new shooters normally don't shoot them well out-of-the-box
good shapes could give flat trajectory at 20m
various size and weight, need more practice to me accurate
free unless bought


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I find stones a good ammo for hunting because of the larger size to weight makes more of the impact causing more damage. I might be wrong on this it's just the way I see it.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I concur with what Dragon Master says..

After over 25 years of using stones for ammo I have found stones to be more lethal due to their overall size, weight and density the knock down effect is intensified by larger size of the ammo as opposed to the smaller steel ball.

A 1 inch oval stone has far more knock down than a 16 mm steel ball and you dont need over 20 yards yet these heavy stones can reach 35-40 yards accurate.

I dont hunt at those distances anyway so I prefer stones to lead or steel as I usually shoot prey within 15-20 yard max range.

Only advantage steel has is longer straight line trajectory.. But they are expensive and stones are nature given

Nico


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I struggle with this question all the time. Part of me wants to keep this hobby as close to free and natural as I can -- but the other part, which I guess is my ego, wants to make things more precise and more beautiful, and self-expressive.


----------



## ulfenspirit (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi

How about taking your time to find the best shapes then ..Painting or crayoning them so that they are easier to find. You need the right size and weight too. Railway banks can be ideal. Builders merchants? and of course the Beach,or rivers.

Also consider the rubber you are using. I am just using some old fashioned Gum Rubber tapered from forks 5/8" to 1/2" at pouch.And 9 1/2" long . (Not even doubled up)before tying on)Granite Pebbles the size of big cherries fly straight and are devastating.

More speed and straight trajectorie does not mean more power. It depends what you want it for.If you cant deal with your pride go for marbles,but only use for target as they are lighter







(I also love accuracey so understand.I thought I was amazing so quickly,,,with marbles...but when I try different things







). You know,Ive realised more and more of course that some cattys are better for different missiles....sound obvious but with all these materials,,,it can be slightly confusing!

Regards Dean


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of your opinions, as I said I really don't have a choice /: however, I am pretty good with stones, I can hit a bottle a 20 yards shooting from instinct 6/10 times and thats with jagged edged stone that fly erratically ! with marbles I can hit 8/10 but those are not suitable for hunting IMO


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

ulfenspirit said:


> Hi
> 
> How about taking your time to find the best shapes then ..Painting or crayoning them so that they are easier to find. You need the right size and weight too. Railway banks can be ideal. Builders merchants? and of course the Beach,or rivers.
> 
> ...


I have some Gum Rubber I put on my Challis 3/4" square cut bout 8 1/2" fork tip to pouch tie. I've had this band set for around a year this is the forth frame I've put it on and it has thousand's of shouts on it and still will fire through a tin can. So some my not agree but I still have no problem If I wanted to hunt with them. I still only hunt with stones though.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

There's also the way they bounce, i know a few times my rocks have bounced off the ground and killed my target when i've aimed too low, with lead or steel they would have just buryed themselves in the ground.


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

JoshM said:


> Good day ! Just have one quick question. Well, I have a Barnett Diablo slingshot and I have only stones for ammo /: However I have still killed MANY birds ( Pigeons, Doves, Crows etc. ) Just wonderng what the benefits of ball bearing are over stones or vice - versa? Thanks in advance.
> -Josh


I've just modified my old Barnett Diablo to shoot 30" arrows... taking it out Monday to try it out, thats the 3rd option


----------

